# I went to Costa Rica!



## e.Blackstar (Jul 14, 2005)

And it rocked my socks! It was way fun. We stayed a week with a host family in Santa Ana (a suburb of capital San Jose), then three days on Playa Hermosa (a beach in Guanacaste), three days at Los Lagos resort at the foot of ACTIVE Arenal Volcano, then three more days at Manuel Antonio National Park (another beach), and two days in a backpackers' hostel back in San Jose.

It was awesome...I went with my Spanish teacher and 6 other high school students.  

Way awesome.

EDIT: Pictures are here. I'm the short-haired blond pale girl in most of the pictures...don't confuse me with Brent, the short-haired blond pale MALE in the pictures...


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 15, 2005)

You suck! The biggest trip my school ever Took was to D.C. and I got lost there. I decided to make myself known so I got in trouble with White House security (standard) and many other things.

In 20 years I shall be 35, a hobo, and the world leader on international pie and weapons of mass destruction.


----------



## Tar-Elendil13 (Jul 15, 2005)

You should go to Port Aransas. It is my favorite beach. It has great fishing, surfing, and swimming, and the hotels are cheap and near the beach! In 20 years I will be 33, and the leader of a country that seceded from the U.S. I have also gotten checked out by the Government. They misinterpreted one of my e-mails.

Tar-Elendil13


----------



## Hammersmith (Jul 15, 2005)

In 20 years I shall be 28, having discovered the fountain of youth, own a scarlet cloak and have the world at my feet. The government doesn't know I exist and I didn't know Costa Rica existed until now.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jul 15, 2005)

Really? You never knew it existed? Hmm.  

Well yeah...it was awesome.  

And before that, Nom, I had never ridden a horse. But I plan to continue, if possible. 

And thank you all for telling me your futures. So handy to know.  

if you want to see more pictures my photobucket link is here.. I'm posting all of my pictures as fast as I can.


----------



## Tar-Elendil13 (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm going to go to Port Aransas soon, and Denver City, TX, sooner (Denver City can be described as the middle of nowhere next to the oil rig) so I'm going to post on that as soon as I can.


----------



## ingolmo (Jul 17, 2005)

In twenty years, I shall be 33, and shall be roaming the forests of the Amazon, having successfully saved them, as well the rest of the world from destruction from the hands and evil devices of e.Blackstar, Rai, and Hammersmith.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jul 17, 2005)

Oh no you won't!




Muahahahahahahahahaha! 

 So there.


----------



## vamp (Jul 21, 2005)

I shall help my darling dearest e.Blackstar defend her evil empire!! We shall both be living in our evil headquarters in *ahem* i cannot say cuz that'd give it away. but she and i know where it is! And sorry hun that all I got you from Australia was some currency. Thank you for the gorgeous bracelet!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jul 21, 2005)

I loooooooove you Bri! 

Darn straight we'll defend <our> empire.


----------



## vamp (Jul 22, 2005)

WOO-HOO! LONG LIVE THE EVIL EMPIRE! MWUAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!! (Now do you know why in our Satanic family tree, i'm the true daughter of Satan???)


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jul 23, 2005)

Yeah well so am I so there.

Don't mind us, people. *hides in the bushes*


----------



## vamp (Jul 25, 2005)

Yeah well you're only my half sister/ his half daughter! I'm his full, true daughter! so there! *sticks tongue out at Maria then looks at all the people* EEP! yes...don't mind us! *hides in the bushes as well*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 8, 2005)

*Starts beating the bushes with a stick, turns to see Rai and Smithy walking towards her with even bigger sticks, drops her stick and takes off running*

 "couldn't resist mate!" *quoting Jack from Pirates*  ((sorry, hope you get it))

That must have been a really cool trip Blackstar!!! Not really jealous, but WOW!   I'm gunna try looking at some of those pics now! Bye! 

edit: Page 5, almost at the bottom. NICE BLADE!!!   very cool!!!


----------



## Hammersmith (Aug 9, 2005)

Good grief, I appear to have been commandeered into some sort of violent assault. The beauty of us Brits is we do not require sticks to gain superiority. Eloquence and verbosity provides us with global domination.


*Definitively drops stick*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 9, 2005)

oh. Well in that case: 

*...Turns at the sound of a cough to find Smithy and Rai standing not far away with almost evil grins. She screams, drops stick and heads for the hills.*

That better?  (sorry Black and Vamp, just ignore me. You know I'd not intentionally try to hit you. And I really do like your pics!!!) 

Hey! You've got two pages now! hehe


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 10, 2005)

AraCelebEarwen said:


> I'm gunna try looking at some of those pics now! Bye!
> 
> edit: Page 5, almost at the bottom. NICE BLADE!!!   very cool!!!



Yeah...that would be...um  ...well, my host family had a four-year old cousin staying with them (and his little 2 year old sister....very cute, both of them), and that was his plastic sword that he was playing with. Maria Jose (the sister) and I would sit on the couch and he would climb over the arms of it with his sword hollaring "Estoy una pirata!" [I'm a pirate!] Later the game changed and he was yelling "Estoy un rey! Y ustedes eran los banditos!" [I'm the king! And you guys are the bandits/bad guys!] Ah, good times mate.

Keep checking the photobucket link every once in a while. My computer is beyond primitive and it takes about half an hour to upload 10 pictures, but I'm trying. PM me if you want explanations.


----------

